# I want to see your butts!



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby


----------



## lilmtmustangs (Feb 10, 2009)

mini butt lol taken in 2008


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pennellipi


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

lol, this is really funny


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Duchess' butt


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome thread, haha! 






































































































Well I gotta take my dog to agility class now, will post more butt shots later 

Jessi


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love butts!!! yay


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

here are my kids, i love big butts lol


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

here are my kids, i love big butts lol
View attachment 4017


View attachment 4018


View attachment 4019


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a lot of ponies :shock: at one point I had 9 minis but I think you have more!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm enjoying this butt thread way too much lol!!!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Little butt, big butt.










Sleepy butt.....










Cody's 1700 lb. butt!!









Another day, same place, same big butt. Can you tell he likes to eat???










Butts in the air!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok last one, I promise  (and I have 16 minis but one leaves for her new home in two days and another leaves in April... which will bring me down to 14 minis (not counting the two donks) but one is due to foal in a few weeks...)

I love this spotted butt  I sold him to friends though so I no longer have him


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

i have got two good butt pics. the dark horse is laddie and then of course Toby.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL I love that last pic Appy :lol:


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

aww look at all the butts lol! I need to get a butt picture of Max 

Lol CheyAut was that just a one time thing with the mini in the car or does that happen often? hehe it was funny!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks cacheDawnTaxes my mom took that i will post more tonight.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha, this is probably my favorite butt shot


----------



## theroyalset (Feb 13, 2009)

My Dad on my horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:lol: does he know you posted that photo? HAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

My Two year olds bigg Quarter Horse butt:lol: This was taken a few days before haloween hint the pumpkin tail bag










PS: That was my mmmy holding him


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay! here's what i got for butt shots!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*i want to see your butts!*

clippy!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

The jolly bay giant's butt:













And for extra measure, my butt:


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've got a big one for ya!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bahahahaha! thats awesome Bobbie, I should have been expecting that from you! :lol::lol:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

Only pics I have here are of Bella. I was playing around & braided her tail for the 1st time. Did rather well for my 1st time if I say so myself. Then...true to horses...10 minutes later she layed down & rolled in pure, sloppy, wet mud! Thank goodness I got the pictures so I ould prove I did it! lol


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

That is a great tail braid Dreamer! You should be proud of yourself. I have never been able to do that.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

How fun!! Here is Jubi:










Ignore my expression:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol what a great thread idea!!! Here you go, BABY GOT BACK! ;-)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this thread! 

Wildhearts, sorta a one time thing  That's Cruiser. My best friend bought him as a VERY young baby (3 months!) and neither of us owned a trailer... so that's how we brought him home  We also took him to Petsmart a time or two using her car  I know of a few people who have brought home babies in their cars/trucks as well, including the family that bought my colt I had born last year haha


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I found some more of Abby.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Dang we have nice butts! the appys are the best!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've posted this one before, but I think its a classic


----------



## theroyalset (Feb 13, 2009)

Trio of Butts!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

One more


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the foxhunting one! How beautiful!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

danastark said:


> I love the foxhunting one! How beautiful!!


Me too! For being a funny photo thread, there are some really lovely shots. I love Siss's shot of Stina and Asi walking toward the ocean.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My butts seem so ho-hum compared to all these beauties and funnies put up! You guys have great pics!

















I hate how this post is so wwwwiiiiddee. I tried to fix it, but don't know how. Sorry.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

ignore mine lol


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

*butts*

1.Flamins but








2.claires but








3Jets butt








4.baby's but(has grow larger will post after pics later)








5.sweethearts but (note her but has doubled in size since this photo was taken will post new later)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

theroyalset said:


> Trio of Butts!


HAHAHAHA! look at that trio, awesome photo! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Aprilcain,
Is it me or are most of the horses in your photos really under weight?


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh Dynamite, thats a lot of snow :shock:

I just snapped this one today, I've been letting the kids out of the dry lot for an hour or so a day. Shiloh wouldn't cooperate so she just got a side shot of her neck. I'll throw in a Saro butt shot, only because I think she has such a pretty tail. the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

patriot looking back at me from drinking water.. He is for sale if anybody knows ANYBODY who would want him. PlEaSe


----------



## aprilcain (Nov 3, 2008)

yes they are in those pics as I said but I took new ones those were all pics took when the horses got here jet and claire have only been here a month so there new ones are only a little different and all are in pasture condition we were feeding to much protein at first but after a nutrition meeting with the vet and a change of diet and a new workout program we are doing better


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

This is my girls departing butt, alongside mine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I found one with 2 butts - mine and Kiara's.


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

Arnt we the perfect pair? LOL my sister took this pic without me knowing, once again like someone else said "baby got back" LOL


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Kitten Val, you mare is GORGEOUS! LOVE her markings! Wow. I love paints. Unforunately, mine are all solid... -.- Sometimes, the ones you fall in love with don't end up being what you had in mind... ha ha. But I love them. <3


Here's my butt shot.










After the pictures were developed, my mother said about this one: "Sometimes, life is a horse's booty..."

Anyway, that's four butts - Loot's, Jared's, Daisy's, and mine. Ha ha ha.

Love this thread.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, LeahKathleen! My other horse is solid sorrel with blaze (hard to catch her butt though).


----------



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

Jane Honda said:


> This is my girls departing butt, alongside mine.



Aww!
I love her markings!


----------



## offinthedistance (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, I tried to edit my post, but I can't seem to find the button, so here's another good butt shot. The first time I braided Daisy's tail. Lol. How do you think I did?


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Theres my horse's butt. 6 year old paint horse. His name is Kalypso.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are my horses rears


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL! What a fantastic thread! There are some great butts here!

OK, here's my lot:

Riannon









Kira (with her tail covered in frost)









Our butts together









And finally, Lui


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

Tornado's butt


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

How about one more butt?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

oh know, the picture did not come through for me again.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

try again


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)




----------

